# A S hinds????



## gatorman

The embosing says A S H Hinds, dont know if that is a H or some other letter?On the word hinds. Portland Me.  5 1/2" Tall 2 1/2" wide 1 1/2" thick. Seam stops at shoulder. Any information would be helpfull thanks. gatorman


----------



## gatorman

other view


----------



## amblypygi

Fike lists this company, but not this particular embossing, AS Hind's Honey and Almond Cream was apparently advertized in 1875 and the company was bought out in 1907. The shape of your bottle reminds me of Wakelee's Cameline, which makes sense for a skin cream.

 Sean


----------



## gatorman

Hay thanks amblypygi for the info.


----------



## Caretaker maine

gatorman , there are a couple of differant types, Iv'e dug three kinds so far, they go into the screw tops too, some were cosmetic and food, the other maine guys might know more, it a nice bottle, books have it about 2.00 dollars


----------



## gatorman

Thanks Caretaker. Hay I have a couple of questions??? Who has a good book for your average bottle ID. The one I have is a good book but it only shows the rare high dallor bottles.(michael Polak fourth edition). Also what other way do you know how to clean stains on the inside of the bottles other than acids or tumbling. gatorman


----------



## capsoda

I've seen alot of those come out of the ground. Stuff must have been popular. Seans right, its almond cream but you got the older version and the next  to the largest size, 1860s to 1880s. I've included a pic of  2 more recent versions. The small one says on the front- A.S.Hinds Co. Portland, Maine USA, the back- Hinds Honey and Almond Cream, one side- alcohol 7 %, the other side- improves the complexion, late 1800s. The other says Hinds Honey and Almond Cream A.S.Hinds Co., Bloomfield N.J. USA,  after 1904.


----------



## Dale

Hay gatorman, nice bottle, RC said you metal detect what detetor do you have?


----------



## gatorman

Thanks capsoda, nice finds too.


----------



## gatorman

Hay Dale, good to hear from ya. I started out with a treasure ace 300 and now I use a shadow X5. [] Ha Ha well I say I use it but here lately thanks to BOLDG03 Ive been dump diggen more now, and loven it too.


----------



## Dale

I've herd the Shadow is a good machine, when I lived in Dallas I would metal detect for 2or3 weeks and thin dig for 2or3 weeks. You and RC otto check out the old Lamar dump but you mite what to take you're 454 cusell with ya.


----------



## madman

heres some hinds bottles ive found,  the large square one is my favorite,  these bottles are common, but i keep 1 of each for my collection mike


----------



## gatorman

Hay Dale I like my shadow x5, it took me a while to learn but no biggie. Yea RC and I talked about it. You bet My girl goes every where I go.[]


----------



## gatorman

Wow Madman nice hinds collection, Thats what I'm talking about, hopefully I'll be able to complet my hinds collection like yours.[] If only I could get my bottles to look that good without a tumbler[] Got any Ideals???


----------



## madman

hey gatorman, i use soap and water,  somtimes acids and caustics are needed, usually just some soap and water do the trick try soaking???  mike


----------



## gatorman

Hey Madman thanks for the info. It must be the type of ground my bottles come from becouse some like my hines pic above are very cloudy looking.[] soap and water alone wont do even CLR or vineger wont do.[] Thanks anyway. Gatorman.


----------



## madman

hey gatorman, oh ok etched glass from the acids in the soil , my bad i guess tumbling would be your answer   happy digging!! mike  ps the bim hinds is nice early.


----------

